# What is this i don't even..



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgWn7zbgxZ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps-IQi8f3oI&feature=related

These two videos are nightmare material of a kind. Why would someone even bother to pay this guy for making ads?

Post similar wtf videos below


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

I would have already posted pickle surprise but i don't see why i should scar people for life unnecessarily.
that and i am typing from my ds making copy paste a relative impossibility.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

HAMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMM

PICKLE SURPRISE

Idk if they make me laugh or kill me on the inside :c


----------



## Ekho (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh shit, I remember my friend showing my that Pickle Surprise video a few years ago!  Has to be one of the weirdest commercials I've ever seen.

HAM!


----------



## WingDog (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fplj61Y5QME&feature=related

This is kinda close, He is a different kind of weird.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX_OBUeHb4

This one came to mind.  I... why?  whatever lol


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX_OBUeHb4
> 
> This one came to mind.  I... why?  whatever lol


 
*LOL*  That's just... there are no words to describe this!


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgWn7zbgxZ4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps-IQi8f3oI&feature=related
> 
> ...



A little background on Tom Rubnitz, the creator of Pickle Surprise


> A quintessential New York underground film/video artist, the late Tom  Rubnitz took a bite out of the Big Apple and spat it out in a wild  kaleidoscope of unequivocal camp and hallucinogenic color. Ann Magnuson,  the B-52s, The â€œLadyâ€ Bunny, and the late John Sex are but a few of the  stars that shine oh-so-brightly in Rubnitzâ€™s glittering oeuvre. A genre  artist par excellence, Rubnitz treated the  sexy-druggy-wiggy-luscious-desserty qualities of the â€™80s downtown club  scene with the loving care only a true hedonist could show.  Rubnitz  died from an AIDS-related illness in 1992.


 http://www.vdb.org/artists/tom-rubnitz


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX_OBUeHb4
> 
> This one came to mind.  I... why?  whatever lol


 Oh dear god. What have i just seen?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 20, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX_OBUeHb4
> 
> This one came to mind. I... why? whatever lol


I'm still trying to figure out what exactly just happened here.
But i must keep watching.....


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgWn7zbgxZ4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps-IQi8f3oI&feature=related



Hahahaha, oh god.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what exactly just happened here.
> But i must keep watching.....


 Just do as she tells you to do and you'll get muscles like hers!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 20, 2011)

I took the shortcut, the Strawberry Shortcut.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgWn7zbgxZ4


 
that
was
amazing

oh my god there has to be more of these


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovecraft wouldn't have touched any of this shit!


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

What has been seen can not be unseen, and i'm down with that xD
I laughed at all of them, but i do believe abit of what's left of my innocence left with it


----------

